# Aquarium Adventure 50% off sale



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

Aquarium Adventure in Columbus is having 50% off all fish and plants. Including buy one get one free dry food and can mix and match. I always find some new plants to kill :violin: , I mean new plants to try. Hey, not everyone likes hardwater. Of course if I could talk my wife :whip: into a CO2 tank....... anyway, just save me some panther danios for my new 55 is all i ask. Even have some Galaxy rasboras for 4.00 a piece normal 8.00. Sale good through February 11th or the 13th. Happy shopping.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Taken right from the AA site, 2 pages total to their ad.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

kinda disappointing, most of the high-dollar fish (roseline sharks, motoro rays etc...) but shrimp prices weren't bad... $3 for tiger, bumble bee, bamboo, cherries. Alot of plants though, and some different fish species.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm guessing the sale doesn't include rocks/hardscape?


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Just went to the one if Hoffman Estates Ill. They have a bunch of plants, SAE and Amano shrimp at 50%.

JR


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

^ how does that store look? i heard it's huge. dont they have like 2 wall tanks too?


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

What happened to the Aquarium Adventure in Cincinnati? I was only there once and it seemed like a nice store. Their web site says they are looking for a new location.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

they closed it bc the strip wanted to go to a fashion mall. seriously.


----------

